# Kayaking Near Houston?



## swilson11235 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm moving down to Houston soon from CO and was wondering about the Whitewater scene near Houston. Anyone know what the good areas are? I'm of course willing to drive, as there do not appear to be too many rivers nearby. Thoughts?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Do Texas people hate Colorado people as much as Colorado people hate Texas people?

Better find some fellow CO expats or you're going to be lonely!!


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

swilson11235 said:


> Anyone know what the good areas are? I'm of course willing to drive, as there do not appear to be too many rivers nearby. Thoughts?


Galveston??


----------



## skycamscott (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hidalgo Falls*

There's a little play wave at Hidalgo Falls. Ask the folks at Southwest Paddlesports in Spring, TX and they'll put you in touch with the club that bought the land to protect it. The Guadalupe in the hill country. Ask the folks at Austin Canoe and Kayak for info. A days drive to Arkansas for some decent rivers. 

CO to Houston, tough move for an outdoors person. Texans love everyone, you won't find them hatin like the Colorahdoans. Eat at Rudy's for me!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

You are hosed Wilson. Best option is lots of road trips and/or get on a plane and fly to Cali / CO / Pac NW / SE. Texas Ken tells me that there is whitewater in Texas, and he even showed me some videos, so there may be some small sliver of hope for you.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

I spent a few weeks traveling and staying in TX. I found out that all the folks I met were extremely friendly and nice. I have a theory that they only send the assholes out of state and to Washington.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Also keep your eye on big rain events where they have gradient. You may have a once in a lifetime shot at bagging some first D's..... if the roads aren't washed out.


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

you don't move here for whitewater....

hill country is the best place nearby, with a few really good holes & waves at very high flows. 

san marcos whitewater park has a decent wave http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/1830/ 

hidalgo falls may be OK - i have never been http://www.hidalgofalls.com/

surf kayaking can be good

mexico is still a long drive, but we are closer here than CO

you can meet some folks through whitewater club bcwc-l : Bayou City Whitewater Club

as far as CO hating texans, it is like anywhere, there are always a few jerks around but most people are nice. in southern CO they seem to get a warm welcome since they float most of the economy for the 'locals' (many of whom also came from out of state anyway)


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

swilson11235 said:


> I'm moving down to Houston soon from CO and was wondering about the Whitewater scene near Houston. Anyone know what the good areas are? I'm of course willing to drive, as there do not appear to be too many rivers nearby. Thoughts?



TROLL!!!
Nobody would move to Houston from anywhere... especially Colorado.


“If I owned Texas and Hell, I would rent out Texas and live in Hell”
Philip Henry Sheridan


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

"You may all go to hell, and I will go to Texas" - Davey Crockett 1836

Seriously though, I moved here from CO and it was a good move for me overall, for many reasons. I do miss kayaking in the Poudre after work 3 nights a week but still get up there a couple times a year.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

The only thing I can think of to do in Houston would be skating. I've been getting into skating bowls and pools and it is so much fun that I don't know if I'll paddle this year. I just got a Cockfight deck for pools from a buddy who just got back from Tejas. I think Cockfight is out of Houston.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

LSB said:


> TROLL!!!
> Nobody would move to Houston from anywhere... especially Colorado.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree TROLL...... if it was Austin Or the San Antonio area it would have been believable. Houston is pure hell 4 months out of the year....


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

There's a ton of boating opportunities in Houston. I boated (practiced rolls) in numerous backyard swimming pools while I was down there. As far as moving water goes, you are out of luck. If you drive to San Marcos there is a nice class II section that flows year-round. There are a few easy runs 3-4 hours away that may flow one or two days a year when it floods, but you'll probably have to work that day. Sorry.


----------



## swilson11235 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Basically what I'm getting is that I'll have drive to anywhere for big whitewater. Well, I guess that means I'll have to get really good at my flatwater tricks in between big trips to CO and Mexico. Though the info about Hidalgo Falls sounds promising for a class II+ wave.


----------

